
Jane Austen poisoned with arsenic? Not so fast - lermontov
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/11/health/jane-austen-eyeglasses-arsenic/index.html
======
phjesusthatguy3
CNN, bless their hearts, know when they're posting garbage (because they're
not stupid, they're just... they have fluid ethics) and they'll Betteridge
themselves in their own headline.

